# October 2nd birthdays



## The Birthday Fairy (Oct 2, 2010)

*South Fl Katie,* from Florida, is 24 today,

*handsomeEdger,* from Washington state is 1 year old today! Danielle didn't say how old SHE is, or when HER birthday is, but Edger the Sulcata celebrates today.


----------



## Isa (Oct 2, 2010)

Happpyyyyy Birthday to the both of you  Have an amazing day!!


----------



## Candy (Oct 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the both of you. I hope your day is wonderful.


----------



## The Birthday Fairy (Oct 2, 2010)

A little bird just sent the Birthday Fairy a note letting her know that one of today's "hidden" birthdays belongs to Pio's mom, *Terryo.* So here's a special wish for her:


----------



## terryo (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Yvonne....as you know I'm old as dirt. LOL


----------



## Isa (Oct 2, 2010)

Happpyyyyyyyyyyy Birthdayyyyyyyyyy Terrrrryyyyyy 
Enjoy your day, I wish you the best


----------



## Candy (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh Yvonne!  Buzzards don't circle young people.  Terry I hope Pio thought long and hard before he bought your gift.   Terry today is also my husbands birthday.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 2, 2010)

Candy said:


> Oh my gosh Yvonne!  Buzzards don't circle young people.



I figured Terry would take that gracefully. She has always said that she was probably the oldest one here on the forum. It was said with love from one old person to another!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 2, 2010)

Personally I have always been fond of dirt. happy B day's


----------



## Candy (Oct 3, 2010)

emysemys said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my gosh Yvonne!  Buzzards don't circle young people.
> ...



I know Yvonne I was only joking. I know that you're a kind person and that you and Terry are friends. Terry probably laughed when she saw it.  I know that I did. I love it when people can joke that way.


----------



## speedvv (Oct 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday. wish you a wonderful birthday concert


----------



## dmmj (Oct 3, 2010)

speedvv said:


> Happy Birthday. wish you a wonderful birthday concert


LOL one way to spot a spammer, always polite often confusing.


----------

